# Snowboarding pants



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I picked up a pair of Special Blend Annex?(not sure about the model namez) about a month or two ago off of sierrasnowboard for $55
The color was called south beach. Its their version of electric blue and it can be found on most of their models.

They have a million pockets and were very comfy for the small time I wore them around the house. Too bad it wont be another two months before we get snow here in Chicago.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

I got some Analogs off of Brociety at the end of last year. spent $65 if I remember right


----------



## RaD RaBauT (Jul 9, 2009)

yeah i cant find any of the old south beach ones from special blend.

anyone else got a website that has them?


----------

